# Vertex Rahmen, welches Modell?



## hemig (23. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe in der Bucht folgenden Vertex Rahmen entdeckt. Ich habe leider keine Idee um welche Jahrgang / Modell es sich handelt. Auch auf Bikes.com kann ich das Design nicht finden.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-Vertex-20-5-Aluminium-XC-MTB-Frame-NEW-/350449781230?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item51986f49ee#ht_5500wt_902

Grüsse,

hemig


----------



## Nofaith (23. März 2011)

Ich tippe mal auf einen Vertex 50 von 2007, ohne den fünfziger Schriftzug. Der Rahmen besitzt schon den neuen FORM-Rohrsatz, den es seit 2007 gibt.

Frag den Verkäufer mal nach den Versandkosten. Ich hatte den SXC-Rahmen angefragt, er wollte das Doppelte von dem was er bei Ebay angibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemig (24. März 2011)

Hallo Nofaith,

danke für deinen Tipp.
Die "hohen" Versandkosten von ca. 220$ habe ich gesehen. Ich denke man muss das ganze in der Summe sehen. Der Rahmen ist ja mit ca. 170EUR günstig.
Was denkst Du, ist er es wert?
Mich wundert es ein bisschen wie es dann zu so einem Design kommen kann. Lässt RM mal eben das 50 weg? ;-) Oder gab es auch ein "Frameset". Im Netz konnte ich keinerlei Bilder finden.

Grüsse,

hemig


----------



## Catsoft (24. März 2011)

Moin!

Das ist ein großer Händler, der hat auch schonmal Sonderposten. Ansonsten gibt es immer viel mehr als auf der HP gezeigt. 

Denk an die Importkosten von ca. 25%!

Robert


----------



## mat2u (25. März 2011)

Nun es sieht aus wie ein Vertex 50, es ist wohl auch ein Vertex 50.
Zum Vergleich hier meins:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hemig (26. März 2011)

Hallo Mat2u,

das ist er, nur ohne das 50. Welcher Jahrgang ist dein Bike?

Gruss,

Hemig


----------



## mat2u (26. März 2011)

es müsste ein 2007 Modell sein, so arg lange habe ich den Rahmen noch nicht, er hat sich mir sozusagen aufgedrängt da musste ich ihn einfach aufbauen.
Bei den Anbauteilen ist aber alles von 2007 bis 2010 dran.


----------

